#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Κατασκευή Πόρτας, Παραθύρου και Στέγης εξωτερικού χώρου.

## christos23

Γεια σας! Είμαι καινούργιος στην ιστοσελίδα και θα ήθελα την κατατόπιση για την σωστή κατασκευή στέγης, πόρτας και παραθύρου μιας μικρής αποθήκης στην αυλή του σπιτιού στην επαρχία.  
 Αρχικά η κατασκευή είχε ξεκινήσει από μάστορα αλλά έμεινε στη μέση. Το δάπεδο που εδράζει η αποθήκη είναι στρωμένο με τσιμέντο το οποίο έχει κλίση και δεν είναι οριζόντιο και έχουν κατασκευαστεί  τα τοιχώματα από τσιμεντόλιθο (το κλασικό με δύο κενά στη μία πλευρά) ενώ η μία από τις 4 πλευρές στην ουσία είναι το κάτω μέρος του μπαλκονιού.  
 Ο τοίχος είναι από πάνω στρωμένος με τσιμέντο μόνο, και τα ανοίγματα της πόρτας και του παραθύρου είναι οι τσιμεντόλιθοι στην ουσία. Θέλω αρχικά να κατασκευάσω το κάσωμα της πόρτας η οποία θα είναι μεταλλική, πως πρέπει να γίνει σωστά το σημείο που θα εδράζεται το κάσωμα της πόρτας; Ισχύει ο τρόπος που μου πρότειναν με καλούπωμα και σίδερα να προεξέχουν για συγκόλληση; Αρχικά τις πλευρές και μετά το πάνω μέρος εσωτερικά και να βάλω τσιμέντο; Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώσω τσιμέντο ταχείας πήξεως;  
 Για το παράθυρο σκέφτομαι να διαλέξω παράθυρο πιο μικρό και να φέρω το άνοιγμα στις διαστάσεις του παραθύρου.

 Η στέγη θα γίνει με καδρόνι και τραπεζοειδής λαμαρίνα.


 Οι διαστάσεις της αποθήκης είναι στο περίπου 2.5μ * 1,8. Το άνοιγμα της πόρτας είναι 1,75μ*0,85μ και του παραθύρου 0,40μ * 0,50μ.


 Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

